# Bufo alvarius Colorado River Toad



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Who can help me with information about breeding with these toads?

some articles?
some first hand experience?

all info is welcome.

Thanks

Peter


----------



## Dane (Aug 19, 2004)

What is it that makes you want to keep this particular toad?


----------



## Corpus Callosum (Apr 7, 2007)

Hopefully not the 5-MeO-DMT..

Google has a few care sheets:

Bufo alvarius 
care sheet


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

thanks for the care sheet, but there is no information about breeding them.

I'm looking for information about breeding there toads.
Is there anybody who can help me with the information????

It would be a shame if they don't breed here!!!

thanks

peter
the netherlands


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Just remember that licking them isn't the way to really enjoy them.


----------



## peter (Jul 2, 2008)

Is there information available about breeding them?

No licking here, thats not the whay of keeping frogs!!


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Because they contain the hallucinogen 5-meo-dmt the info on this species is limited. These were at one time considered illegal to have if I am not mistaken. As for breeding... I think you need to simulate a rainy season like they do with the pacman frogs, and give them a large water pool of some type to lay in. I know someone who got really sick from these toads because he didn't know that you have to dry and smoke their skin secretions to get high, while licking only gets you the bufotenine whick is a toxic alkaloid. Try making a rain box to put them in for several weeks after giving them a semi hibernation. It gets cold and dry in the winter where these toads are from, then rains when it warms up in the spring. There is a possibility that Erowid would have some info on this species, but I don't know about any breeding info. They are neat animals, I just never understood people who wanted to get high off another living creatures fear.


----------

